# Hagstrom Viking



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Just got back from seeing Colin James perform in Vancouver at the Centre. His go to guitar for most of the night was a Hagstrom Viking. He sounded awesome. I looked them up and saw that they are only $500. Have any of you guys played one of those?

None


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I've tried the new Swede. Plays great, workmanship is excellent. Hard to believe it is made in China. I think the price is about $460 for that model.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

It's a nice looking guitar. I have an Epi Dot 335. It's about 10 years old and sounds great but I really liked the look of that Hagstrom Viking - and it's only about $500. By the way Colin James had great tone during the show. He was running two Fender (??Twin Reverbs??) and a Matchless head on a 2x12 cab. Great show.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

If you haven't tried one of the new Hagstroms, you might be surprised. Really nice guitars and at the current street prices, it's hard to say no.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

You guys are right, just checked out the site and they have some very nice guitars..I like the Swede as well.
For the quality and price I think I owe them a test drive.

The site did not list dealers, do you know of one in the Toronto area?


----------



## gobuds (May 26, 2006)

I think Ring Music in Toronto carries them.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

He's playing in Toronto next week at Massey Hall and I got my tickets 3 months ago. It'll be strange seeing him without his CS Strat which he used the last time I saw him at the Palis Royale.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

CJ put on a great show. Sounded amazing and man can he play. The opening act was pretty good as well. Got my tickets the day they went on sale. Now I'm looking forward to Clapton and Robert Cray in Vancouver in March. Tickets were kind of expensive but I haven't seen either in concert. Can't wait.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Bevo said:


> The site did not list dealers, do you know of one in the Toronto area?


I'm pretty sure Legend Music in Pickering carries them.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks, I found them at Ring and looks like they have some in stock.

Bev


----------



## ChristoMephisto (Sep 21, 2006)

I have two Hagstroms, a '80 Swede (VSB) and a '65 Hagstrom II (3toneSB)
and they sound beautiful. Almost enuff to to buried in the afterlife with it.
Well known for the super-fast slim neck
Check out the Hagstrom UK site/forum, You'll find many devoted fans dating back to the 60's. Glad to see they're back in production, but the new ones don't have the 'look' that goes with the feel. Never did like the faux yellowed antiqued look on anything, and the F-200/300s look off balance IMHO, flame-top headstock looks to big for the body, only seems to have the white sparkly pickguard.
Glad to hear a good review of the NOS.
There was a Hagstom II 12-string at Songbird in TO a few months ago, its off there website now. They may have it still. There is a 70's Swede at the Songbird in Ottawa here.
Tons on eBay, where I got my Hag II for $430cdn
Beats the deal on my Swede, hard case, 90's Crybaby and Ross 10w amp for a mear $40 off my neighbour. Probobly be my first and last guitar, with many in-between, and most likely a Viking in the mix


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Stratin2traynor said:


> CJ put on a great show. Sounded amazing and man can he play. The opening act was pretty good as well. Got my tickets the day they went on sale. Now I'm looking forward to Clapton and Robert Cray in Vancouver in March. Tickets were kind of expensive but I haven't seen either in concert. Can't wait.
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


We checked out CJ a few years back at an outdoor venue here in St Catharines. At one point in the show he jumped off the stage and over a fence enclosing the venue, he ran out into the middle of the road and stopped traffic while he played a guitar solo. It was up there on the all time bizarre sites list.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Went down to Ring Music to look at the Viking today and was very impressed, even though I got the Guitar shop players block...hate that!!
The tones and flexability was outstanding, the quality was good as well..could not find a fault.
Neck was nice and slim, very fast feeling.

The Swede was also impresive plays like a dream, the boost? switch was prety cool, gives you a few more options.

Check them out if you get a chance!!
I think I am selling off my Strat and getting the Viking and maybe the Swede, $1200 two guitars..why not eh!

Bev


----------



## ChristoMephisto (Sep 21, 2006)

Thats what I did with my '88 MIJ Strat, got a '65 Hagstrom II
The neck is only 1 1/2 at the nut, vs a Strats thinnest type A 1 5/8
Still drool when I see a Viking tho...hopefully next on my listNone


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Bought a Hag III back in 71' and still have it. Very unique sound and great neck.

Unfortunately one of the slider switches blew out it's top and I'm searching for a replacement now.


----------



## G.A.S. Man (May 5, 2006)

*My Ol' Hags*

Sorry... wasn't able to attach the pictures.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> We checked out CJ a few years back at an outdoor venue here in St Catharines. At one point in the show he jumped off the stage and over a fence enclosing the venue, he ran out into the middle of the road and stopped traffic while he played a guitar solo. It was up there on the all time bizarre sites list.


That's hilarious. He walked off the stage during this show and played while walking through the aisles and interacting with the audience. Much like Buddy Guy who I saw at the Commodore Ballroom last year. Another fantastic show. He was sitting on a bench 5 feet away from me playing away. Great showman.


----------



## big frank (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a beautiful '66 Hagstrom Viking 1 and beleive me; the new ones are not the same.
I don't think Colin James' Viking is a new one either.
However, it does have the later humbuckers instead of the single coils like mine.
Try to find a vintage one; not much more than the new re-issues that are made in China.
Swedish guitars rule!!!


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

Ahh, the fretless wonders... Nothing feels like an old Hagstrom neck. 

If you have the chance, you should definitely try an old Viking before buying a new one.

Here's my '67 Hagstrom III


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Stratin2traynor said:


> That's hilarious. He walked off the stage during this show and played while walking through the aisles and interacting with the audience. Much like Buddy Guy who I saw at the Commodore Ballroom last year. Another fantastic show. He was sitting on a bench 5 feet away from me playing away. Great showman.


Wild, we have tickets to see Buddy Guy in Hamilton, late April I think. Looking forward to that one.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Buddy Guy was 69 when I saw him and he just rocked the house at the Commodore in Vancouver. Great show. I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

big frank said:


> I have a beautiful '66 Hagstrom Viking 1 and beleive me; the new ones are not the same.
> *I don't think Colin James' Viking is a new one either.*
> However, it does have the later humbuckers instead of the single coils like mine.
> Try to find a vintage one; not much more than the new re-issues that are made in China.
> Swedish guitars rule!!!



I don't know about that. He is now endorsing Hagstrom and the guitar he was using looked exactly like the new Viking reissues (black gloss). Check out the Hagstrom website. 

:rockon:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Went to see him in London on Wed. night. He put on a great show. I was also impressed by his Hagstrom. I used to have a Hagstrom guitar very similar to that back in in 75. I don't know what year it was but it sure had a slender neck. Sounded pretty good too. I bought it from Buckley's Music in Halifax. I think that I traded it for a Fender Precision if my memory serves me well. Just another guitar that I wish I had been able to hang on to.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I just got back from Colin James at Massey Hall. At lot different from the last show I saw him do. I was lucky enough to see him with the Little Big Band at a private concert with about 199 of my favorite bar patrons a couple of years ago. He did the entire show with just a CS Strat and sounded just like the CD. This time he started off playing the first 2 songs with a Gretch (Sparkle Jet?) which sounded awesome. He switched to his normal strat for the next two songs, and then switched to a Hagstrom for a majority of the rest of the performance switching back every now or then to his Strat. I've got to say that his Hagstrom never came close to the sounds I've been used to hearing from Colin. There was no denying that Colin was playing but the sound was just not there, even when he switched from the Twin Reverb to the Matchless. The power and punch of the Strat was missing. And by the way, I'm not a big Strat fan. I switch between my Tele's and my Les Paul for my tonal satisfation. But in the right hands, (Eric, Clapton, Colin James...) a Strat produces tones that cannot be reproduced by any other guitar. The notes were there and the sound was "ok", but really lacked the single coil push that humbuckers just can't master. All this being said, it was a dynamite performance and in any other city in the world they would have been dancing in the aisles. But in "Toronto The Good", I was quickly told by a stern usherette that this was unacceptable behavior and I must keep my derrière attached to the seat cushion at all times. Colin sparkled through the entire show and all was good in the world as he and the Little Big Band pumped out great renditions of some of the most classic "big band" blues and jive toons you've ever heard. It was two straight hours of toe tapping, knee slapping joy. My favorite song of the night was in the second encore when he did a dazzling interpretation of a Van Morrison classic "Into The Mystic". Totally captivating and solidified Van as a blues artist for all time. I don’t know if Colin has record this yet, but if he did….a hit without any effort. Colin once again proved himself to be the consummate entertainer and no one there had a bad time – me included!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

It's on his Limelight Album, a very awesome rendition....


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

I have an original 68 Viking deluxe,(red with Gold HDW), It has the fender shaped headstock. This is refered to as the Elvis model. Elvis Presley played one in his 1968 TV special. Very cool guitar.


----------

